

Borders Books Hack: Buy 50 dollar gift card, get 10 dollar gift card free - kwamenum86
http://www.borders.com/online/store/TitleDetail?sku=068179237X&cmpid=SL_20091123

======
parka
There's no hack here. Gift cards can't be used to buy gift cards.You need to
use cash.

------
kwamenum86
The hack here is obvious. 1) Purchase a 50 dollar gift certificate and get a
10 dollar gift certificate for free

2) Use the 50 dollar gift certificate from above and get another 10 dollar
gift certificate.

3) Keep doing this over and over.

Here is what happens after each step:

1) Money spent: 50 bucks, gift cert $ 60 bucks

2) Money spent: 50 bucks, gift cert $ 70 bucks

3) Money spent: 50 bucks, gift cert $ 80 bucks

...and so on until you are satisfied.

~~~
charlesmarshall
I seriously doubt that a large retailer like borders would allow you to use a
voucher on such offers.. most retails thought about such things and blocked
them years ago.

~~~
kwamenum86
Worked with Jamba Juice recently. If you go through the checkout flow you'll
see that it accepts gift cards as payment. The people behind these promotions
are humans as well and they make mistakes, even in large corporations.

------
ramidarigaz
Can you use a gift card to buy a gift card?

------
quant18
Huh, I was gonna say "They thought of this, you can probably only use one gift
card at a time, which is why they sell you two $25s instead of one $50". But
it turns out that you _can_ use two gift cards at check out time.

------
BigO
The trick is it doesn't ship until the offer is over check the user feed back
page.. although it says that it ships in 24 hours

------
mhb
You can pay for the gift cards with gift cards, but they mail you the cards.
For how long is this offer good?

